
'Cyborg' bacteria deliver green fuel source from sunlight - indescions_2017
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-40975719
======
ColinWright
Discussion of the story is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15071094](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15071094)

Personally I prefer the article linked here, as I did when it was submitted
yesterday[0], but it doesn't make sense to split the discussion.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15073562](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15073562)

